# BLO in a spray gun



## RichBratlee (May 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Was just wondering if anyone has tried thinned out BLO in an HVLP gun?

Just curious and wanted to see if someone else had one of those "Hey, hold my beer and watch this" moments before I make a real mess:wacko:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RichBratlee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone has tried thinned out BLO in an HVLP gun?
> 
> Just curious and wanted to see if someone else had one of those "Hey, hold my beer and watch this" moments before I make a real mess:wacko:


Haven't tried it but I don't see where it would be any different than any other oil based product. I doubt you would need to thin it much, if at all.


----------

